# 2018 Cruze LT loud popping/clunk noise when applying brakes or low speed take off



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

I recently purchased a new 2018 Chevy Cruze LT a few weeks back, and just recently I’ve been noticing a loud pop/clunk noise when I apply or release my brake pedal at low speeds. The same noise can be duplicated over smooth surfaces at low speeds, or after the auto start/stop re-engages and I release the brake pedal to accelerate. The noise and clunk can be felt in the floor pan area as well as the pedals. Currently the vehicle has 2,200 miles. The longer I drive it, the louder the noise gets. In 100+ degree weather it sounds like the front end is gonna come apart in parking lots, stop and go driving, or heavy traffic at low speeds. Has anyone else had this issue, and if so, what was the problem(s)?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

couple of us have. It was the tie-rods that were bad. Mine is a 2016.5 so it may or may not be the same issue. If its that obvious no reason the dealer can't hear or feel it. I noticed on mine it was worse when the temperature was in the 80's or 90's so being your near 100 they should easy be able to find it and fix it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Gasoline or Diesel engine?


----------



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

pontiacgt said:


> couple of us have. It was the tie-rods that were bad. Mine is a 2016.5 so it may or may not be the same issue. If its that obvious no reason the dealer can't hear or feel it. I noticed on mine it was worse when the temperature was in the 80's or 90's so being your near 100 they should easy be able to find it and fix it.


I’m hoping they do, because it’s embar to have a brand new car that sounds like it has 20 year old suspension. I’ve got an appointment with the dealership on the 22nd, I’ll post an update.


----------



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

Well I picked the car up this morning from the dealership, and the noise is still there. They told me that a flap was loose under the car causing the noise, but I can feel it in the steering, when I apply the brakes, or when I’m driving at slow speeds in a parking lot. It feels like the suspension is loose and you can feel it through the brake pedal/ steering wheel and floor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TSB to replace tie rods. Solved my front end rattle at low speeds/harsh auto-stop restart from my 2016.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369...e-clunking-noise-after-releasing-brake-2.html


----------



## Datbuka (Nov 2, 2018)

So i gotta 2018 Ls. i didn’t get the auto Start/Stop on mines but anyways i park it in my drive way and the drive way is a uphill/downhill. so when i leave my drive way and i step on the gas to go and as soon as i let go of the gas im noticing that it slows down. i feel like wasting gas due it slowing me down and jm tryna go. HAS ANYBODY BEEN IN THIS SITUATION?? help a brotha out ??


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

BluezCruze2018 said:


> I’m hoping they do, because it’s embar to have a brand new car that sounds like it has 20 year old suspension. I’ve got an appointment with the dealership on the 22nd, I’ll post an update.


These days a video or audio really helps them. With the auto stop/start does the ABS self check kick in each time? It causes a pop/grinding noise which can be heard and even felt one time after start around 12 mph


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> These days a video or audio really helps them. With the auto stop/start does the ABS self check kick in each time? It causes a pop/grinding noise which can be heard and even felt one time after start around 12 mph


The 2nd gen doesn't really do that. There's a quiet click the first time it hits 19 or 20 mph range, and doesn't repeat when the motor shuts off. Nowhere near the jolt that freaked people out with the Gen 1s ABS. 

As far as the car slowing down when you let off the gas, that...sounds normal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

